# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  الاصدار الاخير من RSD Lite 4.9

## salihmob

الاصدار الاخير من RSD Lite 4.9      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك 
اخى الكريم

----------


## grri3

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abdegsm

سلام  سنة  سعيدة الى  جميع  المغاربة

----------


## zmetal

good

----------


## boksh

fully

----------


## bassim911

مشكور

----------

